# Nuova Simonelli Oscar II (& Mignon) dosing amount/basket sizes?



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

Quick question for any Oscar, or NS users, here. I've come from a commercial Gaggia machine/grinder I use at work to a NS Oscar II and a Eureka Mignon grinder for the house. I'm used to using double baskets (18g) but the NS one that comes with the machine seems to be much deeper than what i've used in the past. I normally dose at about the 17g mark, but I'm quite unsure of my starting point with the NS! 16 seems to make the basket a touch empty and makes distributing/tamping feel a bit odd, being so empty. Does the Oscar require more headroom, or something? Can't imagine why they'd make it so deep. Any opinions on using different filter baskets?

Naturally, having a new grinder it's still to be properly seasoned and bedded in (doing that as we speak). That and the stepless incremental dialling in on the Eureka has thrown me - it's much much more sensitive than anything i've used before. I wish the markings actually meant something!

If anyone has any advice on what they're dosing on their Oscars i'm all ears! Currently dialling in the grinder and i've got the espresso to give me a 27s pour, but at a ridiculous ratio (17g in > 47g out). Guess i'll keep going, then.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I dosed 18g in my double basket in my original oscar. Occasionally 18.5g.


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

Missy said:


> I dosed 18g in my double basket in my original oscar. Occasionally 18.5g.


I was slightly wary of overdosing, but going by the size of basket - 18g might be the starting point I try next!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm yet to try my Oscar as I've just got it. I'll be interested to see what the verdict is though


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> I'm yet to try my Oscar as I've just got it. I'll be interested to see what the verdict is though


18-18.5g... keep my baby happy


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Missy said:


> 18-18.5g... keep my baby happy


I will. I'm dying to use it but don't have the space yet lol.


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> I will. I'm dying to use it but don't have the space yet lol.


Come on, get to using it - I could use a friend!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ohms said:


> Come on, get to using it - I could use a friend!


I'm planning on a refurb so I may be a little while. All I've done is try the steam which was amazing compared to my DTP


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> I'm planning on a refurb so I may be a little while. All I've done is try the steam which was amazing compared to my DTP


Surely you have to test it fully before the refurb so you can know how much better you've made it.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Surely you have to test it fully before the refurb so you can know how much better you've made it.


Ha that's actually a very good point. Guess what's getting plugged in when the kids are asleep


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

I work till late and have a newborn in the house. Tried turning on my grinder last night, only be told to turn it off.

*sigh*



ashcroc said:


> Surely you have to test it fully before the refurb so you can know how much better you've made it.


Agreed!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

How late is late? I'm usually making a flat white around 10pm here. I think my boys have become used to the mazzer. You just need to convince the other half that it's helping to soothe the baby, like white noise or washing machine noises


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> How late is late? I'm usually making a flat white around 10pm here. I think my boys have become used to the mazzer. You just need to convince the other half that it's helping to soothe the baby, like white noise or washing machine noises


I normally get home at about 10:30 - 11pm. She's normally trying to get the wee one to settle down and *WHIIIIIRRRRRR*.

Aha.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

ohms said:


> I normally get home at about 10:30 - 11pm. She's normally trying to get the wee one to settle down and *WHIIIIIRRRRRR*.
> 
> Aha.


Very simple solution. Get a decent baby sling, arrive home, put baby in sling go forth and make coffee.

You will be immediately redesignated "saint" and all coffee shenanigans permitted - especially if you utter the blessed words "you head up for a couple of hours sleep now"

The sling is key to remaining hands free, and depending on size of baby you may require to whip your top off first to keep baby calm.

Happy midnight coffee making!


----------



## Blubsterg (Feb 27, 2018)

Wondering how you guys are getting on with the Oscar II. upgrading from a DeLonghi Dedica. Which grinder would you recommend to go with it? Would the rocky be adequate or do I need to push the budget a bit further? Thanks for any direction or advice you could provide


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

Blubsterg said:


> Wondering how you guys are getting on with the Oscar II. upgrading from a DeLonghi Dedica. Which grinder would you recommend to go with it? Would the rocky be adequate or do I need to push the budget a bit further? Thanks for any direction or advice you could provide


I don't know much about the Rocky I'm afraid - but I was always under the impression that it wasn't quite an espresso grinder? What's your budget? I started off with an Eureka Mignon for a couple of hundred - more than capable for espresso!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philip HN (Nov 7, 2019)

I'd recommend bypassing the Rocky: it's okay as an entry level + flat burr grinder (it obviously has a following and I did own one for quite a while) but for espresso I found the stepped grinding adjustment too crude to allow for small incremental changes. There's obviously a wealth of experience and opinion on the forum about possible alternatives: it's easy to say 'stretch your budget' but I'd start by looking at the Eureka Mignon range and then explore alternatives around that.


----------



## Philip HN (Nov 7, 2019)

ohms said:


> I started off with an Eureka Mignon


 Doh ?


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

Philip HN said:


> Doh


Indeed! It's a perfect entry level espresso grinder. I have a Macap MXD now, but I plan to move to a Niche at some point. My wife hates the "Dalek" as she calls it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

